# Need a little Prayer



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I haven't talked about this on SM or FB, but my cancer is back. They have found 2 more very, very, very tiny tumors in my liver (again), and I'm having laposcopic surgery tomorrow to remove them.

After that I will again be going to California for the targeted radiation that I had a couple of years ago. I haven't gotten a definite date for that treatment yet.

This is the first time I've had to go through this without Jerry's and Gayle's love and support. I do feel very alone this time around.

Anyway, if you could spare a little prayer for me tomorrow, I would appreciate it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh Lynn ,I know it's hard with out Jerry and Gayle.. You're not alone, we're all here and I bet someone from SM would come up to be with you...

I went through three protocols of chemo,so much so I swear I'm embalmed with chemicals... I never would have made it without Al and fluffs.

We're all here,some of us day and night,sending love and healing and love to you.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Lynn, you are in my prayers. Know that you have the love and support from your SM family.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my. I am so sorry to hear of your health issues. I hope the treatments go as well as possible and that you will be fully cured and healthy again quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, I am so very sorry to get this news! I am sure this last stressful year has not helped your immune system either. 
Please know that you will be in my prayers. Please know you are not alone.
Sending you warmest love! Kitzi says "tell her I will be praying too, and dogs prayers are always heard first."


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope your surgery goes very well and they get everything out. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry that the cancer has reoccurred. I'm praying the surgery and treatments go well, and you'll be on the road to a full recovery?!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Lynn...I so wish I could come be with you and take care of you while you're going through this. I will be thinking of you and of course praying for you. Big hugs to you my friend.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn, we are all thinking of you and praying for speedy recovery. You're a strong person and I know you will be fine. We're all here for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear tis news Lynn. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you for a quick and full recovery. Your SM family is here for you.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm am so sad to hear this. I can only add to the loving thoughts and well wishes from all your friends here on SM. Please be well.:grouphug:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Lynn! I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying that all goes well. Bella and I are sending you our love and positive energy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm so thankful that you keep after this. I'm assuming you get regular scans. You know how to put up the good fight so our money is on you. :wub: 
Will the girls come to CA and stay with a friend as they've done in the past? Do you know how long you'll have to be there? We're all here for your Lynn, so know that you will have lots of arms hugging you through both procedures. :grouphug:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Can add me to all the many prayers that are coming your way-God Bless!*
*Ill Be Watching for your progress. Ill Be Praying my heart out for you. Nickee**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, I am sorry to hear this news. I can understand how you feel not having Jerry here with you but know your SM family cares about you so much. I wish that you were close to me so I could help you out...even with the fluffs.

Wishing you a great surgery! Prayers and hugs!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this news Lynn and as everyone has said we're here for you and sendng loving thoughts and hugs too


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh so sorry to hear this news. Will keep you in my thoughts! Will you have someone to watch your dogs while you are getting the targeted treatment?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Lynn..I am so sorry..I really hate this for you..bless your heart...of course I will pray..please keep us posted as you are able..sending you big ((hugs))..:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lynn, sorry to hear this news. I will keep you in my prayers for a good outcome.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are in my thougths. And when you are in my neighborhood, if you need anything...just hollar. You know we are here for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn will not be doing 'little prayer!! ..Will be doing LOTS of prayers!!!
I'm so sorry you have to go thru all this again but thank God these were detected early and will be dealt with! I think each of us wishes we could run right to you and be with you thru this.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear this and of course you will be in my prayers.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, I will be thinking of you and praying for complete healing and successful treatment. Obi sends you many kisses too. ::hugs:: do not be afraid or feel alone. You have many friends here who are here for you!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear Lynn, I am so sorry that you are havign to deal with this. Of course I will pray for you - that's the least I can do. Know that you are loved and cared for by many. Hugs to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you all of our love and prayers Lynn. You will never, EVER be alone - you have us ...and we mean it. Big hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry to hear that your cancer is back. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to face this without Jerry or Gayle. Your SM family is here for you although it's not quite the same. We all love you. I'll be saying a special prayer for you.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sending prayers your way. They've come a long way in treatment. I'm a seventeen year survivor, so hang in there.*


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Will be sending good thoughts for clear margins. 

DIE CANCER. DIE. IN ALL OF US!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Lynn! I am so sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to you. :grouphug: and my prayers rayer:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Thinking of you, Lynn, and sending good thoughts that God will guide the doctors to do the best treatment there is.:heart:





*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, wrapping you in love and prayers!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the love and support. Sometimes I don't know what I would do without my SM family. 

I'm feeling very good about this as we did catch the tumors very early and they are very small.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, you know you can phone me any time. And, you know I mean any time.

Darn, I am so sorry you are going through this again. I wish I could be there to hold your hand. If you are receiving your treatments close to where Pam lives ... please reach out to her offering to be there for you. 

I will be praying for you with not just a little prayer ... but, with many prayers and positive thoughts.

Sending you lots of love and healing hugs.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So sorry you're going through this, you will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh dear Lynn, you have been through so much these past months and you have been strong and pulled yourself though it. Your friends on SM and FB will be praying for you and all WILL be well, you have God in your pocket, and 3 cute dogs to boot!! Many prayers are on the way from North Carolina, bless you sweet Lynn!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts Lynn. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry to hear this  You will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Lynn I am so sorry to hear about this. You will be in my prayers!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, Lynn. I am sorry you have had this bad news. But like you said, the good news is they caught it early and the tumors are small. That is very encouraging. Keep positive and know we all love you here and are pulling for you. You are in my prayers!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

rayer:rayer:rayer:

It is aft. here so have you covered for the morning shift. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynn, I will be thinking of you and praying for you today. You are not alone, we are all here for you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Lynn.....My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am very sorry that you have to go through this again. Thinking of you and expecting everything will go well.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn, I saw your post last night while on my Nook and couldn't respond but I have been praying for you since last night :grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am sorry that you are going through this! 100% will say a prayer for you and keep you in my thoughts!!! You know that this entire forum is here for you! Big hugs


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you prayers hugs and positive thoughts, may God bless you .


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for you today Lynn.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Thinking loving thoughts of you today.:grouphug:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sending you a lot of good vibes, Lynn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:grouphug::grouphug: You are not alone, Lynn. Look at all of your SM family reminding you of that. 

We love you.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers and well wishes to you for a great outcome and extra speedy recovery.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still on my Mind&In My Prayers.*
*We all know that there is power in prayers. So Many are coming your way. Nickee**


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :grouphug::grouphug: You are not alone, Lynn. Look at all of your SM family reminding you of that.
> 
> We love you.:grouphug::grouphug:


Good post. Keep remembering that. In the meantime, prayers coming from me & my crew.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that you have been in my prayers. Hope all went well today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of you today, Lynn and praying all went well!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent your way. I am so sorry you have to go through this by yourself.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You're in my prayers Lynn!!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know Lynn that you are in my thoughts and prayers(((big hugs)))


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You are in my thoughts Lynn :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Hey Lynn, this popcorn is getting stale! Are you there?:wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry to hear this Lynn! How did they detect the tumors - was it an MRI? I wish you did not have to go through this, but we are here for you. Please keep us posted - we are rooting for you! :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I haven't talked about this on SM or FB, but my cancer is back. They have found 2 more very, very, very tiny tumors in my liver (again), and I'm having laposcopic surgery tomorrow to remove them.
> 
> After that I will again be going to California for the targeted radiation that I had a couple of years ago. I haven't gotten a definite date for that treatment yet.
> 
> ...


OH DEAR SWEET LYNN, I am so sorry it came back. Where will you be going for radiation in California? I will definitely be saying lots of prayers for you! You are not alone. God is always with you and your friends. Please call me anytime.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending lots of prayers for you. May God surround you with positive healing and may He give you strength.
We are all here for you <3


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - checking in on you and sending :smootch:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Checking in on you. Praying you are okay. Hugs


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just spoke to Lynn. She wanted me to let everyone know that she is still in the hospital (as she expected) but should be out tomorrow. She is doing well and feels good with the news that she got.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

angel's mom said:


> I just spoke to Lynn. She wanted me to let everyone know that she is still in the hospital (as she expected) but should be out tomorrow. She is doing well and feels good with the news that she got.



Phew! Thanks for letting us know. If you can, remind her that we are all cheering for her and sending hugs.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers Lynn. We are here for you and love you lots. HUGS.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Good to hear she had good news and is upbeat!! Please tell her we love her!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

